# Christman rush



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

hello, wanted to introduce my self in the forum as a musician who loves hard core classical. so i thought why not show a music piece i made.

I hope you all enjoy it!

www.sheriefmusic.com/mp3/08_Christmas rush.mp3

*I just realized i misspelled the title... so sorry!


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

*Sherief, don't like it*... 

Seriously, there's nothing to listen to there.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

sherief said:


> hello, wanted to introduce my self in the forum as a musician who loves hard core classical.


What, pray tell, is 'hardcore classical?'


----------



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

Link

I hope this one works sorry about that! i didn't even notice.



vavaving said:


> *Sherief, don't like it*... .






Tapkaara said:


> What, pray tell, is 'hardcore classical?'


Someone who love romantic and classical period of music Compositions


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

sherief said:


> Link
> 
> Someone who love romantic and classical period of music Compositions


Interesting. I've never heard of this phenomenon before...


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

sherief said:


> I hope you all enjoy it!


Yes, its exciting; aptly titled.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Not bad at all - sounds like it could be in a film depicting what the title suggests. How did you "make" it?


----------



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

thank you all! 

Jezbo,
softwares pretty much(expensive ones). nothing is real in this piece.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

sherief said:


> Link
> 
> Someone who love romantic and classical period of music Compositions


So you do not go for Baroque or early music or even to-days composers


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I see from your main page your compositions are aimed at films - is this just an ambition at this stage or have you actually realised it?


----------



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

Andante said:


> So you do not go for Baroque or early music or even to-days composers


Well discovering early music was a weird process for me. at first i started with current film composers, then i went to the 20th century composers, then i idolized the romantic period composers. but going from one century to the other didn't happen like a snap, i had to warm up to it and eventually found what i really wanted to study. so who knows what i will do with baroque and earlier music


----------



## sherief (Jun 24, 2009)

bassClef said:


> I see from your main page your compositions are aimed at films - is this just an ambition at this stage or have you actually realised it?


Well it was a dream that i kept to my self but when you get a paycheck all the sudden to do it. thats when i got delusional into thinking i can make it


----------

